# Meet Loki



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Loki is the tiel that was interested in Rocko the last time we went there to the petshop and he was the last tiel there so we took him although there was another tiel they found on the road he has a broken wing and they dont think he will ever get better poor thing and in the aviary Loki was in a budgie dropped dead it was still warm so it had only happened well anyway Loki looks very healthy and hes settled in quite good hes singing already and eating millet from my hand and he was calling Rocko from the other room his colour is lovely anyone know what mutation? Also I got myself a little job in the petshop the owner is gonna give me baby birds and he wants me to tame them and then hes gonna sell them for a higher price and hes paying me so im happy with that and I got Rocko a new toy one he can shred so he will like that.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I know your supposed to let them settle in for a few days but im Amazed loki already came onto my hand I really love birds and I believe I have a talent for them lol.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations! 

Loki is a cinnamon pearl


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Loki is a cinnamon pearl


Ye he does have a cinnamon body does it mean anything if their cheek patches are a actual circle Rockos cheeks are like a splash of paint lol and Loki's cheeks are actually circle.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I saw a green female indian ringneck today I never actually seen one in person I thought they were a little bigger than from what I saw.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Loki is beautiful! Congratulations on your new job.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your new job!! Loki is just gorgeous, love her colors


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> Congratulations on your new job!! Loki is just gorgeous, love her colors


Do you think its a female Loki has been whistling ill just have to wait and see its behaviour and personality and Thanks I cant wait to tame the baby birds I love birds and I think I am very good at taming them everybody does be surprised by how long it took me to tame Rocko since I only have him 6 months.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

eduardo said:


> Loki is beautiful! Congratulations on your new job.


Thanks Loki has settled in good and hes actually a very calm bird we put him straight in his cage from the petstore because we didnt want to put him in a small box because when we got Rocko they put him in a small box and he popped a blood vessel in his eye because of the stress and there was blood pumping from his eye.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone know when he will start eating and if hes not eating by tommorow should I be worried.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow hes very hyper pacing up and down the bottom of the cage and chirping


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Loki let me and my sister pet him and he was stepping up his feet are a bit wobbly though but he can perch fine in his cage.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So did your sister like her surprise?


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 27, 2014)

Great looking bird. earl:
Cinnamon pearls are one of my favorite mutations. Also, congratulations on your new job!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> So did your sister like her surprise?


Yes she loves him


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Odysseus said:


> Great looking bird. earl:
> Cinnamon pearls are one of my favorite mutations. Also, congratulations on your new job!


Thanks  :grey tiel:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How old is Loki? Looks like a female but I guess you won't know until she/he has a molt. Such a pretty tiel! 

I hope your Loki lives up to his/her name haha (god of mischief) 

Congrats on the job! Sounds awesome!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> How old is Loki? Looks like a female but I guess you won't know until she/he has a molt. Such a pretty tiel!
> 
> I hope your Loki lives up to his/her name haha (god of mischief)
> 
> Congrats on the job! Sounds awesome!


I dont know how old he is but hes just a baby and he already settled in and is whistling and stuff he seems very happy.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

It's nice to meet Loki. He's a right nice looking little bird. I like the name too. I have a finch named Loki.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TexTiel said:


> It's nice to meet Loki. He's a right nice looking little bird. I like the name too. I have a finch named Loki.


Thanks hes very happy to be taken away from all those budgies because he was the last tiel left.and a poor budgie dropped dead in there yesterday.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Congrats! Loki looks like my Yoko!  Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Great photos! Congrats on your job. That is perfect for you and for the bird shop owner. Loki is a handsome bird.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Francesca said:


> Great photos! Congrats on your job. That is perfect for you and for the bird shop owner. Loki is a handsome bird.


Thanks he gets on well with Rocko.


----------

